# Adlusting saddle with E-Post



## Martyk22 (Jan 4, 2011)

Anyone else find adjusting the saddle with the E-Post a real pain? It seems you never know what level the saddle is going to end up at until the bolt is fully torqued. Anyone have any tips or ticks for making this any easier? I also can't get the saddle completely level, it seems to want to settle on +/- .5degrees. Not much I know, but there's gotta be way to make it completely level, no?


----------



## cantride55 (Sep 19, 2008)

You pretty much answered your own question. Level.
I usually place a level on saddle when I am either re-adjusting the setback or installing a new saddle.
The e-post and I always got along. As you're tightening the bolt, check the bubble.


----------



## Martyk22 (Jan 4, 2011)

I do use a level and check as I tighten it, but I find I can't put it in place hold it and tighten it. It constantly changes until I reach full torque. If it's not right I have to start again. It's always a guessing game where it will end up.


----------



## cantride55 (Sep 19, 2008)

Hmm, I never had a problem.
What saddle are you using? Where on the rails are you located, fr/mid/back?
I was using a carbon railed Fizik, found the e-post tightened pretty easy.


----------



## Martyk22 (Jan 4, 2011)

I've got an SMP. I'm mid rail. It's tightens up easy enough, but I just haven't found a way to hold it in place while I'm tightening without it shifting. For example, Let's say I set it level when it loose. As I tighten up the bolt to tends to settle to nose up. So I end up having to start a little nose down to have it end up anywhere near level when it's fully tightened. It's always a guess where it's going to end up and I never seem to be able to get it exactly level. Very frustrating.


----------



## Roadrider22 (May 24, 2006)

My experience exactly with a Fizik Aliante. I love the quality and the concept but not a quick and easy process.


----------



## Ppopp (Jun 20, 2011)

My experience too with an SE Flite. I think I have it nailed, and then I tighten it and the front creeps up a little. Finally got used to starting off with it a little nose down, and after tightening it ends up pretty level. Actually, it still ended up being a little nose up, but I'm OK with that.


----------



## RK250 (Nov 16, 2007)

Marty, on my 595, same experience as you. Nose up is ok comfort wise but my ass slides back under full effort climbing. 
2 things I've done;
1. I changed the red to the black elastomer to reduce the deflection under body weight. It seemed to help.
2. I get along just fine with Prologo saddles but just to play, I put an old Arione on the bike and by luck of the rail angles, the tilt seems just right with the Fizik instead of Prologo. Since my revelation, I bought a Arione cx, yet to ride it, but hoping it positions me like the original.
So Marty, perhaps a change of saddle brands will get your tilt just right or try the black elastomer as it smushes a bit less.


----------



## bikerjohn64 (Feb 9, 2012)

Marty; I know what you mean. The "tilt" on the E-post is controlled by the serrated carriage that slides back and forth on the top of the E-post neck. I would suggest trying this. Mark where your saddle's rail is in relation to the clamps using a sharpie or similar pen. I use a dot and line as reference markings. Mark also on the E-post's top edge where your serrated saddle is as a fore/aft reference. Since the serrating on the carriage will only allow definite increments; your angle of the saddle will be either this or that. 
So; try removing the mounting bolt to completely remove it. Then lift the saddle/clamp off to reveal the serrated carriage. Try rotating that carriage 180 degrees and installing back in that position to see if that allows you to get your saddle into the correct position for you. Maybe the minute difference in the serrating will allow your saddle to sit happy. Use the reference marks to get your saddle back into position you had it before. Good luck.


----------



## RK250 (Nov 16, 2007)

John, that's a clever thought. Had you succeeded with a perceivable difference? I tried, same tilt, but good thinking John.


----------



## bikerjohn64 (Feb 9, 2012)

RK250 said:


> John, that's a clever thought. Had you succeeded with a perceivable difference? I tried, same tilt, but good thinking John.


I didn't really have a problem with the angle. I tried one "notch" and the nose was too low so I tilted it up into the next notch and was better. I was just lucky I guess that it was the right tilt/level for me. The saddle I use is the Specialized Romin Pro and it in itself has some "allowance" in positioning due to it's profile. The rear of the saddle is "hooked" up allowing you to slide back and use that hook to hold your butt in place as you power through and the nose is curved down so when you are in the drops it allows for some comfort and the centre dip is perfect for "on the hood" neutral riding.


----------



## jasjas (Dec 16, 2009)

The Epost on my 585 was dead easy to setup but the 595 was originally a right royal pain in the xxxx:mad2:
BUT after mucho playing about by turning around the clamp parts, its fine now and as you said a lovely concept, i guess how it works for you is dependant on where the notches are cut and the make of saddle.


----------



## Martyk22 (Jan 4, 2011)

I caught a break. Don't know how or why, don't care, but my saddle is now dead level.


----------



## ReLLiK75 (Jun 20, 2007)

Hi guys...I know this is an old thread, but I'm having some major issues with my SMP Forma mounting on my 695. First is the issue with getting it positioned correctly and second is the issue with once it is positioned correctly, keeping it there! I've experienced numerous problems with the single bolt loosening up due the the fact that my SMP rocks slightly while I'm sitting on it. It gets so loose that the saddle is able to slide backwards and move to different notches--causing it to tilt significantly upward. This has become such a problem, that I dare not leave my house without the correct size hex wrench in my saddle bag to re-tighten if necessary.

I've tried to tighten the bolt to the point I thought i'd start to crush my carbon rails. I've tried using lock-tight on the bolt to prevent it from loosening up. Nothing seems to work. Plus the fact that the rocking of the SMP causing it to have both negative and positive tilt during a ride is quite annoying as an SMP is only comfortable in one very specific position (depending on rider).

Does anyone have any suggestions on how to firmly secure my saddle to the e-post so it stops shifting around? Is there a way to use an after market seat post--something with a two-bolt system?

Thanks!


----------



## Martyk22 (Jan 4, 2011)

If you haven't already, use a torque wrench and tighten to the max torque. It's tighter than you would think. Also, I stripped my original bolt and obviously it wouldn't tighten to spec and Look sent me a replacement.


----------

